# Nokia Lumia 710 @ 15.7K



## TheLetterD (Jan 21, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 710: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com

:O
Rs.3000 Price Drop! At this price it offers Nokia reliability , Windows Phone 7.5 and a good SoC! The Display is quite good too!

I think they have reduced the prices of the Lumia duo so that they can release their new flagship phone, the Lumia 900 at the Rs. 30K Mark.
On the USA eBay website you can get the Lumia 710 for 13.5K and the 800 for 25K (Approx.)


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2012)

Great price...u get nice specs for that price ...and also the smoothness of WP 7.5


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks we have good phone in a range of 15k that we can suggest to Nokia fanboys 

But from the pics it seems that it has got ugly looks


----------



## Terabyte (Jan 22, 2012)

^I wouldn't say its ugly because its design is more like C7 which most of us liked.
But definitely good pricing from Nokia.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Now its time for a price drop for Lumia 800 to less than 25k...


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, absolutely. 
That will be the ideal price. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes. The price is great. I think we can recommend it at this budget


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm really considering WP over Android. I know Android 4.0 is great and all, but I need a phone for work, and Social Networking integration is a top notch priority, along with mails, and a smooth, elegant interface, which WP delivers flawlessly.

If Lumia 710 has hit 15.7k now, and I'm planning to buy a phone in 5 months, say June-July, I think the 15k segment will get heated up with great WP(TANGO updated) phones as well as Android 4.0 phones.

Would get really hard to decide then.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

at least you don't have to wait months & months for an update. moreover once they (mobile manufacturers) skin it, Android 2.2, 2.3, 4.0 all will look the same. and then worry about locked bootloader, removing the bloatwares.


----------



## siddhipatel (Jan 24, 2012)

I must say that this is a great deal. Where I'll be able to find Nokia Lumia 710 at 15.7k? Please let me know as soon as possible


----------



## y2karthik (Jan 24, 2012)

Omnia W anyday............
AMOLED VS TFT
Secondary Camera VS NO Secondary Camera
Better Desing VS Bad Design

It's only good deal for fan boys,though O W priced slightly higher,it's better then 710.


----------



## rajeevk (Jan 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes. The price is great. I think we can recommend it at this budget



Exactly!!!!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 24, 2012)

now its time to reduce the price of price of lumia 800 also.


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 24, 2012)

rajeevk said:


> Exactly!!!!





thetechfreak said:


> Yes. The price is great. I think we can recommend it at this budget



+1

its definitely a good price...


----------



## noob (Jan 24, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Omnia W anyday............
> AMOLED VS TFT
> Secondary Camera VS NO Secondary Camera
> Better Desing VS Bad Design
> ...



Yes. But tech specs and price alone do not contribute to decision making. We should consider all 3 aspects, Specs + Price + App eco system.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2012)

Great pricing. Now it's become an extremely good buy.

Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2012)

noob said:


> Yes. But tech specs and price alone do not contribute to decision making. We should consider all 3 aspects, Specs + Price + App eco system.



he is comparing a WP7 mobile with another WP7 mobile. there should be no question about eco system. both are priced same & Samsung packed their with a Super Amoled screen. moreover WP710 looks bad (compared to its big daddy 800).


----------



## funskar (Jan 24, 2012)

nly 14.5k on sulekha 

- Nokia Lumia 710|Nokia Lumia 710 Price|Nokia Lumia 710 Mobile Phone Model

nd 15.7k on flipkart

- Nokia Lumia 710: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2012)

funskar said:


> nly 14.5k on sulekha
> 
> - Nokia Lumia 710|Nokia Lumia 710 Price|Nokia Lumia 710 Mobile Phone Model
> 
> ...



sulekha might be cheap but it is not really a good place to buy something from. i have had a bad experience. would recommend flipkart.


----------



## y2karthik (Jan 24, 2012)

noob said:


> Yes. But tech specs and price alone do not contribute to decision making. We should consider all 3 aspects, Specs + Price + App eco system.



Rightly answered by SAM

On the other note Lumia 800 should be reduced further about 27k at-least then Nokia will gain market share since the only competition at above 21k is HTC Radar which will be pawned by Lumia 800.........


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 29, 2012)

1.4 Ghz processor, 720 P Video Recording, 3.7 inch display is awesome for 15K. 

710s Camera does seem to disappoint as compared to Omnia Ws
Nokia Lumia 710 vs. Samsung Omnia W test video - YouTube


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 29, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Omnia W anyday............
> AMOLED VS TFT
> Secondary Camera VS NO Secondary Camera
> Better Desing VS Bad Design
> ...



the screen on the lumia has deeper blacks, so you can't say its bad. The amoled screens are not as sharp... 
its got Nokia maps , free navigation as well... Not sure why you say bad design as it don't look that bad... But the O W does have the battery advantage ..

You can get the lumia for around 14.7k at saholic if you don't want to get it from sulekha..
Not sure of saholic though..never used it myself..


----------



## y2karthik (Jan 30, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> the screen on the lumia has deeper blacks, so you can't say its bad. The amoled screens are not as sharp...
> its got Nokia maps , free navigation as well... Not sure why you say bad design as it don't look that bad... But the O W does have the battery advantage ..
> 
> You can get the lumia for around 14.7k at saholic if you don't want to get it from sulekha..
> Not sure of saholic though..never used it myself..



Lumia 710 looks like the entry level Nokia phones esp the back side,doesn't look like a premium device for it's price,but as you said 'Nokia Drive' is keeping many people on dilemma whether to go for O W or 710.Maybe i will consider WP once Apollo gonna release.
P.Sroud owner of Optimus One FYI


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 1, 2012)

One of my classmate bought a Nokia 701 yesterday for 18K. I asked him why did he not considered lumia 710, he said he does not know anything about such phone. pity.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Why pity them?
Actually most of them are happier than us.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 1, 2012)

I think Nokia 701 is better than Lumia 710 :-
710 lacks
1. front camera
2. bluetooth files transfer
3. microsd card slot 
and
*It has single camera flash, less f number (2.4 than 2.8 of 701). I dont think auto focus/touch focus do much good than fixed edof of 701.
*701 has better video codec support. 710 cant play xvid/divx.
*It is hard to transfer my music from pc to lumia 710.( only via cloud space?)

Mango is newer and has more bugs than belle.
also upgrade to carla will be should be interesting.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 2, 2012)

y2karthik said:


> Lumia 710 looks like the entry level Nokia phones esp the back side,doesn't look like a premium device for it's price,but as you said 'Nokia Drive' is keeping many people on dilemma whether to go for O W or 710.Maybe i will consider WP once Apollo gonna release.
> P.S: Proud owner of Optimus One FYI



they aint charging a premium price, so why ask for a premium finish? 

thats the thing, when they do give a great quality finish at a premium price - lumia 800 - people complain that hardware ain't up to the mark.

Btw, Nokia Drive works only in online mode - suxs!

Yea man, have fun with the O1, great phone 



sekhar.mld said:


> Mango is newer and has more bugs than belle.
> also upgrade to carla will be should be interesting.




What are the pros?
better hardware
better UI (IMO only)
If you are a social network freak, you will totally love it.
Also, could not find any real bugs in the OS...nothing ever gone wrong...
But one thing that is killing me, is that there is no skype for w7


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 4, 2012)

sekhar.mld said:


> I think Nokia 701 is better than Lumia 710 :-
> 710 lacks
> 1. front camera
> 2. bluetooth files transfer
> ...



out of first three, only front camera issue is worth considering, but not for me. talking about bluetooth file transfer, it is not even available in iphone 4(don't know about 4s). And internal memory provides enough storage(At least for me). 
And for 2.5K cheaper, you get WP 7.5 much better than Belle, a brilliant UI, a much powerful processor, better display than 701.
701 is a good phone no doubt but not so good to spend 18K for that.



red dragon said:


> Why pity them?
> Actually most of them are happier than us.



Actually, "pity" was not for 701 owners but for my friend who did not even bothered to inquire about his options for spending 18K on, which I do even when buying a pen. Don't you think???

And who specifically does "us" points to??


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

Front camera is not used by a bulk of people . It's been there for years. No one bothers with it. But yes it is useful at times

As a mirror 90% 

Rarely some niche group uses it for Skype

Video calling...umm...at 30rs p min I don't think it's that great. I have personal experience with it for 25 seconds.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2012)

utkarsh73 said:


> And who specifically does "us" points to??



android mobile users.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 4, 2012)

@Sarath With faster internet connections, Skype and Google hangout on every phone, I bet a lot more people would be using front facing cameras in the near future...


----------



## noob (Feb 4, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> @Sarath With faster internet connections, Skype and Google hangout on every phone, I bet a lot more people would be using front facing cameras in the near future...



at my friends(is also a TDF member... @rkumbhar) work place , they already use G+ for business meetings.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 4, 2012)

Can i use Lumia 710 as modem for internet on pc?


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 5, 2012)

you can easily tether your 3g or whatever internet you got...but not sure about using it as a modem like you can easily do on other older phones...


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 5, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> you can easily tether your 3g or whatever internet you got...but not sure about using it as a modem like you can easily do on other older phones...



Thanks for the reply.
But can u be more clear plz.
Tethering via cable, bluetooth or Wi-Fi?
As far i know, only desktop app for Lumia 710, Zune supports only media files sync. So i can't use a cable.
I heard that lumia does not pair with Pc via bluetooth - is it true?
Do i have to buy Wi-Fi for my pc to use 3g internet of lumia?

And also some says lumia may not support tethering [wpxbox.com  coolsmartphone.com  *pocketnow.com]

Your advices would be very helpful as i am planning to buy my first smart phone (15~17k).
Thanks again.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 7, 2012)

you can tether via wifi only...you cant pair up the PC with the phone via Bluetooth...

also, since you can only connect the phone to the PC via Zune, I dont think you can share internet, at least zune will not let you. Not sure if there is another way, I have not played much with the phone, gifted it to dad...



sekhar.mld said:


> *It has single camera flash, less f number (*2.4 *than *2.8* of 701). I dont think auto focus/touch focus do much good than fixed edof of 701.



The lesser the better buddy... the N8 has 1.8 i think...

The focus is like 1/2.4 and 1/2.8 and so on... the thing with the autofocus on the 710 is that you can see it struggle to get a focus, the N8 is way better in that respect (I just had the N8 and the 710 at the same point of time to compare, so dont know about other phones)


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok, i got it.
Thanks.


----------



## kumar.abhi1990 (Feb 15, 2012)

bought this ph. @ 15.5k rs.
m jsz luvin it. 
 
. . strange.. cant send files over the bluetooth? :O
any soln?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 15, 2012)

^^Windows Phone 7.5 doesn't support file transfer over bluetooth. So it's basically the OS which lacks the feature.


----------



## natsban (Feb 16, 2012)

@siddhipatel 

You can get a good deal for Nokai Lumia 710 at Sulekha deals. Someone i know got it for 14249.......


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

I was in the dilemma of getting either the Omnia W, or Lumia 710. Finally settled for Omnia W because of SAMOLED, and better, sleeker looks (according to me). Got the Omnia for 15.8k from eBay. That is a great price. 

However, Lumia has Nokia Drive, which is great. Also the video capture is better on the Lumia.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 16, 2012)

dont know abt video but image capture of omnia w is definitely better than lumia 710


----------



## diagus (Feb 16, 2012)

samsung omnia w gets a price cut
now  its 15200 at flipkart

Samsung Omnia W I8350: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com

at flipkart prices are
nokia lumia 710=Rs. 15499
samsung omnia w= Rs 15200


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ Ugh. Just 2 days after I bought it.


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 18, 2012)

Now with the price cut Omnia W will beat the 710


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 20, 2012)

hhmmm..
may be the map on lumia 710 is better than omnia w?
any other comparison?


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 20, 2012)

nah the maps aint anything great...there are plenty of free maps on the market..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 21, 2012)

it depends on your usage, if you use gps, go for nokia , as nokia drive is much better

otherwise the omnia gives you superamoled but omnia does not have a gorilla glass, where as lumia 710 does


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 21, 2012)

Omnia W does have Gorilla Glass...

*www.corninggorillaglass.com/products-with-gorilla/full-products-list


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh it does... I didn't know that. The Samsung guys told me it does not


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to believe that too. But then I got this link somewhere. And btw, for the GPS Navigation, I installed gMaps (Free edition) and it does everything (apart from voice-guided navigation). There are plenty of other apps for that too. So am not really missing out on too much that Nokia has to offer. 
I believe Omnia W should be preferred because of the gorgeous Super AMOLED, better battery, and better looks.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 21, 2012)

Yesterday, I tried to upload a video taken on Samsung Focus (WP 7.5) directly to Youtube... but failed. No way to do that...

No way to attach videos to emails either...

No way to upload videos to Facebook or Whatsapp messenger...

Big problems with WP7. Hope the next update (Apollo, Tango) might make this OS more usable...


----------



## y2karthik (Feb 22, 2012)

There is a custom rom released for focus and earlier omnia, awesomeness is that supports both the android and ios apps but the customization is  limited unlike the android,things are really heating for wp7,competition really started between mobile is,let's watch who emerges as winner,

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## funskar (Mar 3, 2012)

Now lumia 800 price fall down to 23k

Nokia Lumia 800: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

finally Nokia back to its senses. or is it the impending launch of 900 that made this change.


----------



## funskar (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> finally Nokia back to its senses. or is it the impending launch of 900 that made this change.



seems to be..
Between as gsmarena & clove the lumia 900 will b very cotly ..
shud xpect it not less than 40k

*www.clove.co.uk/nokia-lumia-900


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 3, 2012)

lumia 710 to get another price cut btw...


----------



## y2karthik (Mar 3, 2012)

Price cut of lumia 800 gonna affect samsung and htc wp.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

nokia Lumnia 800 and SE ARC S both similarly priced now ....The war of style has begun


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

The Indian crowd prefers "Nokia" more as a brand when compared to Sony ..
The price cut might give some boost to the sales of Nokia Lumia 800..
"Der aaye *durust aaye *(may be)"



> Originally posted by *y2karthik*
> Price cut of lumia 800 gonna affect samsung and htc wp.



Yeah Windows Phones of other brands are definitely going to suffer with this price cut..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

funskar said:


> seems to be..
> Between as gsmarena & clove the lumia 900 will b very cotly ..
> shud xpect it not less than 40k
> 
> Buy Nokia Lumia 900 | Official Accessories



28k else it won't sell. it carries a bigger screen. nothing else.



rajan1311 said:


> lumia 710 to get another price cut btw...



Nokia strikes back with all guns blazing 



pinku1993 said:


> The Indian crowd prefers "Nokia" more as a brand when compared to Sony ..
> The price cut might give some boost to the sales of Nokia Lumia 800..
> "Der aaye *durust aaye *(may be)"



and later complain even more about no bluetooth transfer and more things.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nokia Lumnia 800 and SE ARC S both similarly priced now ....The war of style has begun



AFAIK Arc S is around 27-28K,


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 3, 2012)

wow!!! i am gonna get lumia 800 now


----------



## funskar (Mar 3, 2012)

Until apollo doesn't comes wp7 phone buying is crime from my opinion.
Andro is the way to go till then..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, for a moment I also thought of getting Lumia 800 before, and after this price cut, I was sure I'll be getting this one..!!

But one thing that strikes me, isn't Samsung Omnia W better than Lumia 800..?? This 23k phone doesn't have the Front Cam 

But other than that, ofcourse it looks better with slight bigger screen. But otherwise both the phone's specs are almost same.

What do you say guys..??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But one thing that strikes me, isn't Samsung Omnia W better than Lumia 800..?? This 23k phone doesn't have the Front Cam



wait for Sony Xperia P & U. Yes, both will be priced higher than 800 but worth it.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But other than that, ofcourse it looks better with slight bigger screen. But otherwise both the phone's specs are almost same.



bigger screen !!! Ominia W vs Lumia 800. Both have same screen size. same resolution. everything same except camera and internal memory. Though Lumia 800 looks better. B


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> wait for Sony Xperia P & U. Yes, both will be priced higher than 800 but worth it.



Even I wanted to buy Xperia P until I came to know that it comes with a  1300 mAh battery. Don't know wat Sony was thinking when they made this phone


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> wait for Sony Xperia P & U. Yes, both will be priced higher than 800 but worth it.



both without external card slot are going to Fail IMO..

Xperia P  is still ok with 13GB but Xperia U just 4 Gb - os Used..

IMO xperia P at best should be at same price lumia 800

xperia U should be between  15-20K


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 3, 2012)

why without external card should be a fail? in that case iphone would have been a epic fail.


----------



## shuhailnp (Mar 3, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> both without external card slot are going to Fail IMO..
> 
> Xperia P  is still ok with 13GB but Xperia U just 4 Gb - os Used..
> 
> ...



it has external card slot , eMMc card..
*www.sonymobile.com/cws/corporate/products/phoneportfolio/specification/xperia-u


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 3, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> why without external card should be a fail? in that case iphone would have been a epic fail.



Well for first Memory is not only reason..but it is very important reason, to store songs, high quality videos(according to resolution) and even sizes of Images will be very heavy..

iphone has good amount of memory..as well as xperia P (as I also said it is ok) but xperia U with just total 4 Gb memory.. with that resolution .. I have nokia 5235 I use 4GB card and can use 8 Gb very easily.. with that resolution minimum 16GB user usable memory is needed.



shuhailnp said:


> it has external card slot , eMMc card..
> Xperia? U - Specification - PhonePortfolio - Products - Corporate - Sony Xperia



no it does not it has eMMc which means it is inbuilt


----------



## shuhailnp (Mar 3, 2012)

ohh ok...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

Manickaraj said:


> Even I wanted to buy Xperia P until I came to know that it comes with a  1300 mAh battery. Don't know wat Sony was thinking when they made this phone



1300mah battery is ok if it can deliver 1 full day backup.



clmlbx said:


> Xperia P  is still ok with 13GB but Xperia U just 4 Gb - os Used..



4Gb will be available to user or part of it will be sacrifice for OS also? just checked a few sites and they report total internal memory should be 8Gb while only 4Gb is available for use. this is ridiculous. even if it is priced at 15k, most will go for alternates for such low internal memory and those who don't will complain & swear their whole life.



shuhailnp said:


> it has external card slot , eMMc card..
> Xperia? U - Specification - PhonePortfolio - Products - Corporate - Sony Xperia



do you have any idea what does eMMc card mean? if no, then google it 



clmlbx said:


> no it does not it has eMMc which means it is inbuilt



embedded NAND + controller. if you said its inbuilt some may take it as user replaceable (opening up the backside & all)


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1300mah battery is ok if it can deliver 1 full day backup.



With a 900 nits display and a dual core processor, I seriously doubt it. Even the sony claimed talk time is somewhere around 6 hrs. I would be surprised if they sell it for under 25k.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> 1300mah battery is ok if it can deliver 1 full day backup.
> 
> 
> 
> 4Gb will be available to user or part of it will be sacrifice for OS also? just checked a few sites and they report total internal memory should be 8Gb while only 4Gb is available for use. this is ridiculous. even if it is priced at 15k, most will go for alternates for such low internal memory and those who don't will complain & swear their whole life.



absolutely, Gsm showed just 4Gb so thought 4Gb minus os used, but later cleared after checking SE site.. it is total 8 Gb and in which 4Gb is available.

I don't think it can deliver even one Day with good usage it has such a good screen(size,WhiteMagic technology)

only phone looking in SE would be xperia S and ion at high End


----------



## Manickaraj (Mar 3, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> absolutely, Gsm showed just 4Gb so thought 4Gb minus os used, but later cleared after checking SE site.. it is total 8 Gb and in which 4Gb is available.
> 
> I don't think it can deliver even one Day with good usage it has such a good screen(size,WhiteMagic technology)
> 
> only phone looking in SE would be xperia S and ion at high End



U r right. But putting a 10.6 mm thick phone with 4.2" screen in my jean pocket! Don't think it would be comfortable. I should try it though.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2012)

In that case I better go for Samsung Omnia W. Why invest in such a phone which lacks than it's cheaper alternative 

I can compromise and live with the looks


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ so you are going for a WP. strange. Can i ask why? Maybe cause you haven't tested ICS yet.


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 3, 2012)

i own omnia w i dont invest lot money coz was in doubt of windows phone 
just hoping that wp 8 will available on all old phone or i just switch to android next year


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Still not good enough, I am a nokia fanboy but even I won't buy this over defy+.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ so you are going for a WP. strange. Can i ask why? Maybe cause you haven't tested ICS yet.



Well, I'm thinking of moving to WP. But I'm not doing it right now.

I'm still paying my new PC Installments..!! I can only think of a new phone after all the installments get cleared.

Well, reason is UI..!! Nothing else. I know it lacks the basic Bluetooth File Transfer feature of a smartphone. But the UI is really awesome.

Well, even if I get into ICS, the thing is Android is now old for me. And I want to try that metro UI..!!

Anyway nothing decided yet..!! For now I'm sticking to my P500 and getting bored with it..!! Nothing new to do with it  lol


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 4, 2012)

^^Exactly the same reason for which I got the Omnia W.


----------



## Krow (Mar 4, 2012)

@ want to buy new phone because bored with current UI.


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 4, 2012)

metro UI is sexy but OS has less functionality 
i prefer wp because i m tried of android os upgrade and need some different  OS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> wait for Sony Xperia P & U. Yes, both will be priced higher than 800 but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> bigger screen !!! Ominia W vs Lumia 800. Both have same screen size. same resolution. everything same except camera and internal memory. Though Lumia 800 looks better. B


You missed the Nokia maps/drive. I consider it a very important feature so I would prefer the lumia 800


----------



## funskar (Mar 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> 28k else it won't sell. it carries a bigger screen. nothing else.



I know re.. But u can check the price on clove.
Everything is same as lumia 800 except front cam-bigger screen


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 5, 2012)

It should be priced some where around 25k. Else nokia wont be able to survive the competition in india. IMO lumia 800 at 23k is still overpriced. Omnia is having the same config along the advantage of front cam, sells for 15k. No one would just pay 8k for looks.


----------



## sekhar.mld (Mar 16, 2012)

i would like some comparison with wp and symbion (belle?).
eg-->  OTG ,codec support, effiicient pc connectivity - etc of symbion. what you people think of these?


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 16, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> It should be priced some where around 25k. Else nokia wont be able to survive the competition in india. IMO lumia 800 at 23k is still overpriced. Omnia is having the same config along the advantage of front cam, sells for 15k. No one would just pay 8k for looks.



You might not pay 8k for the looks and cam, but I would.


----------

